# كورسات جديدة ياربت تعجبكوا(تكييف-حريق-مياه صرف)



## ahmedcamor (22 أبريل 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ان شاء الله دورات جديدة فى التبريد على هيئة ملفات pdf جديدة مش موجودة قبل كدا

1-دورات التكيييف المركزى
للتحميل Download دورات التكييف المركزي rar

2-الحريق

للتحميل Download الحريق rar

3-المياه والصرف

للتحميلDownload المياه الصرف rar


شكرا ودعواتكم وانتظرو المزيد


----------



## ahmedcamor (22 أبريل 2013)

ايه رايكم ياجماعة الملفات باللغة العربية ....ياريت اعرف رايكو


----------



## مالك جورج (22 أبريل 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مالك جورج (22 أبريل 2013)

رائعةةةةةةةةةةةةة جدااااااااااااا


----------



## nofal (22 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (22 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفعلا مشاركتك ثمينة جدا ارجو من الجميع الاطلاع للاستفادة


----------



## ahmedcamor (23 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وانتظرو المزيد...


----------



## عمران احمد (23 أبريل 2013)

فى انتظارك و جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammed elnahal (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedcamor (23 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يباركلو يارب


----------



## بسيوني حسن (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا الي الامام دائما


----------



## ahmedcamor (24 أبريل 2013)

up for get profit from files__:::


----------



## ahmedcamor (24 أبريل 2013)

فين التفاعل والله كورسات رائعة


----------



## كاسر (25 أبريل 2013)

جاري التحميل والتجريب

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ahmedcamor (25 أبريل 2013)

العفو اخى الكريم...


----------



## شرشر الجديد (25 أبريل 2013)

كيفية طريقة التنزيل


----------



## ahmedcamor (26 أبريل 2013)

حضرتك هتدخل على الرابط هتلاقى فى عمودين اختار free بعدها هتنتظر حوالى 30 ثانية هيكون العداد شغال هيطلب من حضرتك تدخل الكود هتدخله وهتدخل على صفحة هتلاقى فيها رباط التحميل اضغط عليه هيبدا علطول تحميل ...بالتوفيق اخى الكريم


----------



## mahmood mrbd (26 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mido345 (26 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياريت لو في معدلات اداء وكنت عايز اسال عبلى بعض الحاجات في المواد


----------



## تامر النجار (26 أبريل 2013)

رايي قبل ان أراها رائعة يكفى انك تعبت ورفعتها فلك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م. محمد جمعه (26 أبريل 2013)

بعد ما قريت بس مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور مقدما للمجهود


----------



## ah25 (27 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## برشلوني موت (27 أبريل 2013)

كيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع ااخي


----------



## برشلوني موت (27 أبريل 2013)

كيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع


----------



## RASMY77 (27 أبريل 2013)

شكؤا جزيلا ......رائع


----------



## ahmedcamor (27 أبريل 2013)

حضرتك هتدخل على الرابط هتلاقى فى عمودين اختار free بعدها هتنتظر حوالى 30 ثانية هيكون العداد شغال هيطلب من حضرتك تدخل الكود هتدخله وهتدخل على صفحة هتلاقى فيها رباط التحميل اضغط عليه هيبدا علطول تحميل ...بالتوفيق اخى الكريم​ دى طريقة التحميل
وشكرا لكل الأخوة اللى كلامهم يشجع ​


----------



## ahmedcamor (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لكل الناس


----------



## veto111 (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ahmedcamor (2 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا....


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (3 مايو 2013)

السيد المحترم احمد
ارجو منك تنزل على موقع تحميل تاني يكون سهل وشكرا


----------



## ABKRENO (3 مايو 2013)

الله يفتح عليك ويذيدك من علمة فعلاً دورة رائعة فى الاعمال الميكانيكية
فى انتظار المذيد منك دائماً وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## essam ahmed 2009 (4 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع الله بك


----------



## ibrahem ahmed elba (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محسن محي (5 مايو 2013)

رائعة جزاكم ربي عنا خيراً


----------



## محمد فاروق محم (10 مايو 2013)

ممتازةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (15 مايو 2013)

بارك الله ..... فيك


----------



## محمد زكريا سرور (23 مايو 2013)

لما نعرف نحملها نبقى نقول رأينا فيها


----------



## hikal007 (25 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (1 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## lifeaza (1 يونيو 2013)

رائع


----------



## yehia mohsen (2 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس احمد تسلم الايادي علي المجهوود ىارائع


----------



## yehia mohsen (2 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحت يا جماعه انا عاوز اخد رايكوا؟ انا خريج ميكانيكا 2011 وبعد لما اتخرجت لقيت نفسي مش بستريح لشغل ميكانيكا وبميل لشغل مدني فبفكر اني اعيد دراسة مدني في الكليه؟ عاوز اعرف رايكوا وهلي ينفع ادرس تخصص تاني ولا لاء؟


----------



## ahmedcamor (4 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يكرمكم يارب ...يارب دايما نقدر نفيدد


----------



## يوسف مصطفي محمد (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاد الكريم (6 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SAHEBMISR (12 يونيو 2013)

شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد السنباطى (12 يونيو 2013)

ممتاز يا باشا والله


----------



## shnoda shadow (12 يونيو 2013)

thanks alot great courses


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (12 يونيو 2013)

ممكن تعرفنى أحملها إزاى


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (12 يونيو 2013)

ياهندسة إرفعها على رابط تانى


----------



## ENG.OUDAY (13 يونيو 2013)

مشكور أخي العزيز بس ياريت يتم أكمال كورس التبريد لأن بعض الصفحات غير موجوده مثل 45 & 50


----------



## bahaa abulela (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
شكراااااااااا كتير


----------



## منى السعيد عزت (19 يونيو 2013)

فيها حاجة لو ترفعها على رابط آخر mediafire مثلا


----------



## منى السعيد عزت (19 يونيو 2013)

هيقبلوك فى القسم طبعا بس هتدخل سنة ثانية وتكمل أنت درست ميكانيكا وهى تؤهلك لدراسة أى فرع فى الهندسة عندنا واحد خد ميكانيكا وبعدها هندسة إلكترونيات هندسة طبية وإنتاج وهندسة كمبيوتر بس بعد ما سف التراب ياحرام


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور كتير


----------



## Pharaoh114 (28 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر ع المجهود .. يا هندسه


----------



## ahmedcamor (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا...اختى منى مش فاهم حضرتك بالنسبة للرفع حاضر لما الاقى وقت هرفعهم لحضرتك على اللى انتى عايزياه


----------



## ahmedcamor (6 يوليو 2013)

الأخوة بس اللى بيطلبوا منى حاجات معلش انا اسف انا مش دايما فاضى فانا اسف اول مالاقى وقت هرفعلكو اللى انتو عايزينه وانزلكو حاجات تانسية


----------



## emadabdullah (6 يوليو 2013)

مشكور جداً، والمساهمة رائعة جدا


----------



## kamransaleem (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى رمزى (23 يوليو 2013)

ياريت ترفع على مواقع سهلة


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (23 يوليو 2013)

لم أتمكن من تحميلها من هذا الموقع


----------



## sh0077 (24 يوليو 2013)

i downloaded the course and i hope it will be good


----------



## kamransaleem (25 يوليو 2013)

*that's very nice courses but is there any English Note Like this?????? *


----------



## ahmed_mia (25 يوليو 2013)

أكثر من رااااااااااااااااااائعة ..خالص تقديرى


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abwmsaad (28 يوليو 2013)

جارى التحميل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohamed shmran (29 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز


----------

